# enough oxygen in my tank?



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

How can i determine if i have enough oxygen in my tank?? i would like to know so i could go get an air pump, but dont want to spend the money if it's not necessary. thanks!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depends on the demensions of your tank x size and amount of your fish. Basic neccessity is having water surface aggitation for oxygen to mix in the water. Plus you also have to remember too much oxygen can lead to other problems as well.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

i have a 20 gallon high with about 7 plants. i have 1 baby rhom, a raf. cat, a gold algae eater, and the occasional feeder.
i guess i dont really know how aggitated the surface needs to be for oxygen to be plentiful.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Get a small airstone, they will love it.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

you can get a airpump for like $7 at petsmart my P's love the bubble wall


----------



## mniemann (Nov 3, 2003)

Any easy way of noticing if the water has enough Oxygen is by looking at the fishes gills - If its gills are moving really fast even when the fish isn't exerting energy (i.e: just sitting around) then there isn't enough. Also - a feeder goldfish will swim with its mouth on the waters surface sucking oxygen in when there is a lack of.


----------



## mahoney (Sep 22, 2003)

What problems does having too much oxygen cause? How can a person tell if it is happening?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have a power filter, that should be plenty.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Buy a couple of live plants (provides CO2 -> oxygen conversion) and a cheap sponge filter: place the outlet at surface level, so it stirs up the water.

I don't think you have to worry about too much oxygen, as long as you don't refill your tank with very cold water - DonH had a post about this a while ago, and as far as I remember, it won't happen under normal circumstances...

btw: rapid gill movement can also be a sign of stress or disease, so it's not the most trustworthy method to figure out if your tank lacks oxygen.
That doesn't mean your fish need close observation if it happens, though.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

I just added an airstone today, and I can notice a big change in the activity of the feeders in the P tank. They were just on the top of the water, but now they're swimming all around. The P seems to breathe much easier too. I'm really gald I put it in!!! Thanks for the help!!!!


----------

